# Fashion show!!



## mistella (Dec 21, 2006)

.....


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 22, 2006)

gorgeous gorgeous makeup. were you the artist? what kind of fashion show was it? =)


----------



## mistella (Dec 23, 2006)

........


----------

